# How Cuddly is your poodle?



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

Our maltese always have a need to be on us or touching us. I kinda love it but sometimes it can really drive you nuts. It makes sense though as they are a companion breed, bred strictly for that.

Addison has been perfect. She is not clingy but she does love her cuddle times. She appreciates a good snuggle now and then but is not overwhelming.  Are all sizes of poodles about the same? She's a standard.

How does your poodle rate on the cuddle charts?  

1-10 our maltese are an 11  

Addison is more like a 6 which is just right!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Maizie was too busy to cuddle when she was a young pup, but now she is quite cuddly. She sleeps next to me all night and cuddles next to me on the couch several times a day. But she's not clingy at all. I'd rate her a 7.5  

Zooey likes to be near me, but she's actually getting more independent as she gets older. They say female Malts are more independent than the boys.


----------



## Zhuhaibill (Jul 10, 2015)

When I nap on the couch I often wake up with Emma cuddled on top of me. She also likes to cuddle with my wife too. At other times she will be somewhere nearby and if she is not in sight there is a good chance she is wreaking havoc somewhere. I would rate her at about 6 which is perfect for us.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

At night Lily is a 10 since it is her preference not to just be next to me, but on me! During the day when Javelin naps he likes to have some part of himself touching me (so maybe a 6 or 7), like putting his head on my foot. When I am on the couch I have two poodles trying very hard to both be the closest one to me (both trying to be 10s).


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

All dogs are different. With my current two, Beau is the most attached. Where ever I am that is where he will be. He won't always be in the cuddle mode, but he has to be by my side. Currently, he is napping about 18 inches away. Belle is much more independent. She won't always follow Beau and I downstairs first thing in the morning unfortunately. She will, however, jump onto my lap and lay her head on my chest for brief periods of time. So who is the more cuddly?


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

It depends on the time of day with my girls. During the day, if we sit, one or the other is right on us. Molly is my velcro puppy. She never lets me out of her sight. But if my husband comes in, she immediately goes for a cuddle with him, gives him about 1/2 hour and then back to me. In the evening both dogs would rather lie on the floor or couch until bedtime when Callie needs some more cuddle time. Molly goes right in her bed waiting for her evening treat and then right to sleep.
I'd rate Callie as a 7, and Molly as an 8. Both of them make the darndest noises of contentment when cuddling - they grunt softly or sigh with pleasure.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Depends on what time of day, my girls cuddle at night. Pia likes to lay in my lap or lean on me so she's a 10. Beatrice like to cuddle on and off closer to a 6, unless I am emotionly distraught then she's a 15. Flower, my love my dear sweet thing, retired breeding bitch came to me older so she doesn't cuddle much really she does lean on my legs when I lay down mostly she will sleep at the end of the bed or the couch. So a 2 or 3. but she will follow me anywhere and does watch me with loving eyes.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Jupiter has always been independent, and not terribly snuggly. But he does like to hold onto my legs when I am about to leave or when I just come in, and he is more affectionate when it's dinner time. Several of my friends think he's really a cat. I would give my dear Jupiter a 4.

Pericles has helped me understand the term Velcro dog. He needs to be next to me most of the time, touching if at all possible. He puts me to bed snuggling then goes off for a bit when he decides I'm settled. When I am at the computer he is often as not at my feet. If I'm on the couch he's there too. He gets an 8.5

Both of them need to keep me in view. They don't always sit near each other, but they definitely keep me in their line of sight.

Pericles in particular does not like to be apart. If we are on the deck, and he doesn't come when called to come inside, I have started coming inside and shutting the door. Two seconds later he is on the other side waiting. He also is devoted to me in the bathroom.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly is always up for 'quickies' but prefers to settle next to me rather than on top of me. She gets many hugs throughout the day but these are less than a minute in length before she wants to go. When she is in the mood for a cuddle she will put her head under my hand to get my attention, and then jump into my lap. With little kids it's a different story she wants them to hug and love on her! I would probably say she's about an '8'
No matter what, she does have to have me in her sight though!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Merlin would be on my lap all day if I let him. I'll say 7-8 for my toy poodle.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Both of my girls are a 10+ if I allowed it, they are clingy, and want on my lap all the time. I say, Mommy space then they will go lay down. I love them dearly, but it is a little much. They do not do this if I am with clients or have company, and they do not go to anyone other then me, unless they really really know them. When with clients they stay under my desk, unless they have a kid with them. Not the dogs fault its the kids fault then I have to intervene, as they will bark


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I'd say in the house my poodle is a 3-4. He likes to be near me (on the same couch), but does not sit in my lap virtually at all.
Outside of the house, especially with people he knows (or sometimes strangers) he's a 8-9.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Lola is not what I would call "cuddly". She does like to get "loved on" and she lavishes us with "puppy kisses".


----------



## service_spoo (Mar 14, 2015)

Penny is always near me, but doesn't need to be touching me all the time. If I'm on my bed or on the couch, she's there too, but usually sleeping a couple feet away. But she's definitely cuddly if she's not feeling well - I think she takes comfort in being close to me. Right now she's pressed up against me in bed recovering from her spay yesterday. Overall, I'd say she's a 4-5


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I give Penny a 10. She's a full contact Poodle

Rick


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha too is full contact, 99% of the time. She prefers to be ON me as opposed to next to me. The only times she isn't is either A) She is playing ball, or B)Someone else has food.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Because Trixie and I were so close, she always had to be right with me when we were sleeping. We shared the same pillow, and she laid above my head with one foot always touching my head. Everywhere else, as long as she laid close to me, she was fine. So I would say Trixie was a 7.


Now Kaydee was somewhat different. No matter where I was, Kaydee had to be right with me, and always touching me. So many times I felt bad because I had to disturb her whenever I had to move, or get up. But that was just the way it was for her. That's one of the things that I miss so much. So with Kaydee, she was a 10 + .

Trina was daddy's little girl, and as long as she had him in her sights, she was fine. I would say she was a 6.

All of my other dogs were more independent, so I would say a 5 or 6.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Indy does her little dance of joy twice a day, winding around my legs and huffing happily. I love this, and do my part in the ritual (telling her she's amazing and petting her). At night, Indy loves to have some cuddle time, and paws me so i don't forget I'm supposed to be petting her. Maddy is not that cuddly; she enjoys the odd cuddle, but she is more interactive in other ways (games, conversations, obedience practices). She is so smart and charming, but not that tactile. I groom them both every week and they enjoy the attention. They are big, athletic girls so we go on lots of runs, walks and hiking adventures, which we all enjoy SO much. The Boston Terriers are more cuddly, and in fact are snuggled tightly against me at this very moment


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Don't know if you all have seen this video but this is Penny when sitting next to me or on me isn't close enough.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Hazel is about a 3 or 4. She is where ever I am at all times. She has her moments where she is off the scales demanding that I pet her. But if I'm not petting her she will go lay somewhere else. 

It's like she LOVES to be pet but doesn't care to cuddle. 

Now, when I get up for work if I sit on the couch she will cuddle with me. But during the day she's rather lay stretched out on the floor or across 3 couch cushions.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Draco is with me all the time when I am home, and is probably an 8 on the cuddle/contact scale. He loves to lay either plastered to my side or right inbetween me and hubby in bed. We only allow that as we are watching TV or winding down at night, or on weekend mornings. He knows to go to his bed on the floor otherwise. If its not hot he would stay up there all night! Occ. on the couch or when I am in my computer chair he wants to come up. I love it!

My last poodle was a non-contact dog unless you were petting him. He was devoted to me, and followed me everywhere and always wanted to be by me. From day one though in the car he never wanted to be held or smothered. Very affectionate dog that I loved dearly, but I wanted a more snuggley buddy for the next one.


----------



## Ktasbas (Mar 27, 2016)

I think Max is a 10 on the cuddle scale!! He thinks he is a little lap dog!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

All three of my dogs are major cuddle bugs. Matisse, as a pup was terribly busy, had so many things he had to do and didn't have much time to spend on laps. But since he's matured, he become incredibly cuddly. But there are those times now and then where he's busy but for the most part, he loves snuggling. 

Maurice always loved being on laps since day 1... and snuggling up into peoples' crook of the neck. He's very laid back and it's his favorite thing...to snuggle. 

Jose`, my 14 year old loves being close and is quite the snuggler as well. If I'm outside and come in, I'll always find him waiting for me near the door...or on the landing where he can see out the window to see if I'm coming...awwww, my old, faithful little man.

I'd say they all rate a #10 on the scale.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

I would say Raven is maybe in the 7 range. When she was a puppy she had to always be touching me and sleeping on me. I was concerned maybe I did not have the dog for me because I am not a touchy feely person and she smothered me. As she has matured she is just the right amount of independence. Still wants to be near by at all times but not constantly craving cuddling and petting. At night she stars out on the bed with me but usually gets too hot and moves to her own bed. I remember when she was a puppy thinking she'd _never_ be that independent!


----------



## texaspoodlelover (Jul 25, 2014)

All of my babies are cuddle monsters. While I am sitting on the couch Pebble and Layla both like to share me lap while Othello is content laying next to me but must be toughing. At night in the bed The girls like to lay in their own dog beds and othello must be laying right next to toughing at all times with his head on the pillow ( he is spoiled rotten.)


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Both of mine are just the right amount of cuddlieness... now. Wilson had to be taught. As a pup, I remember working with him, and it was work! He was like trying to hold a bunch of wiggling snakes. He's over that. If it's really hot, they will settle for eye contact. Usually though, they both like to use some part of me as a head rest.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Iris has always liked to cuddle. If I am on the couch she has her head in my lap or at least a paw touching, if it is hot weather. If we are in bed she is pressed along my side with her head on her own pillow down by my feet, or with her head on my tummy if I am sleeping on my back. 

Once in a while she will carefully climb up into my lap, and curl up for a snuggle. Thank goodness she is only 35 lbs. She also keeps track of me in the house, following me from room to room and back again. 

On a trip a couple of years ago we drove for 10 1/2 hrs and stopped overnight at my cousin's house. After dinner we were all talking around the table and realized that both cousin Rich and little Iris were missing. We found them in the den. She had crawled into his lap and they were both sleeping. It was so sweet. Rich is a dog magnet anyway and she was happy to nap in his lap.

here is the picture.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Zoe is a real lovebug.
During the day she does her own thing as I am in and out.When I come in the house I give her a quick snuggle , but she isn't craving it. 

At night she loves to snuggle with me as i watch tv.Many times she will plop her body straight on top of me, it is so darn cute!!! So during the day a 4 and at night a 10


----------

